# 2011 Best Mountain Bikes.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados entusiastas del mountain bike fieles lectores y participantes de éste H. Foro reciban un saludote ....:thumbsup:

Recientemente la prestigiada revista y sitio MOUNTAIN BIKE dió a conocer lo que para ellos y de acuerdo a sus pruebas son las mejores bicis de montaña del año 2011 .

Para determinar esta clasificación estuvieron haciendo pruebas y etc. etc. durante varios días y en diferentes tipos de terreno , principalmente en Sedona, Arizona .

Les comparto los resultados en las diferentes categorías con el precio en USA y el peso de cada bici .

Hay que hacer notar que de acuerdo a los precios publicados , las marcas que aquí en México se pueden adquirir a precios similares a USA son Santacruz, Ibis , Yeti y Niner  , digo a no ser que alguien sepa de alguna otra que también esté a precio gabacho.

De las nueve categorías premiadas :

Santacruz tiene 5 nominaciones 
Trek 4
Specialized 4
Cannondale 3
Niner 2
Pivot 2 
las demás marcas tienen una nominación.

*RACE FULL SUSPENSION 26- INCH WHEELS.*

PRIMER LUGAR
Trek Top Fuel 9.8
$5,250; 23.7 lb. (17.5 in.)

SEGUNDO LUGAR 
FELT EDICT PRO
$5,500; 24.8 lb. (M)

TERCER LUGAR
GIANT ANTHEM ADVANCED X SL
1 $5,100; 24.3 lb. (18 in.)

CUARTO LUGAR
YETI ASR-CARBON RACE
$5,100; 24.6 lb. (M)

*TRAIL 26 -INCH WHEELS.*

PRIMER LUGAR
PIVOT MACH 5.7 XT
$4,400; 26.9 lb. (M)

SEGUNDO LUGAR.
CANNONDALE JEKYLL 3
$4,050; 30.3 lb. (M)

TERCER LUGAR.
SANTA CRUZ BLUR LT SPX AM
$4,000; 28.3 lb. (M)

CUARTO LUGAR.
TREK REMEDY 9
$4,410; 27.6 lb. (17.5 in.)

*ALL MOUNTAIN*

PRIMER LUGAR.
SPECIALIZED S-WORKS ENDURO
$7,500; 27.2 lb. (M)

SEGUNDO LUGAR
IBIS MOJO HD XT
$5,000; 29.1 lb. (M)

TERCER LUGAR .
SANTA CRUZ NOMAD CARBON SPX AM
$4,890; 28.9 lb. (M)

CUARTO LUGAR
SCOTT GENIUS LT 10
$6,500; 30.0 lb. (M)

*TRAIL WOMEN´S*

PRIMER LUGAR.
SANTA CRUZ JULIANA SPX
$3,435; 24.1 lb. (XS)

SEGUNDO LUGAR.
CANNONDALE LEXI 1
$3,000; 26.0 lb. (Petite)

TERCER LUGAR.
SPECIALIZED SAFIRE COMP
$2,600; 25.1 lb. (S)

CUARTO LUGAR.
TREK FUEL EX 8 WSD
$2,470; 27.0 lb. (15.5 in.)

*XC FULL SUSPENSION 29ER*

PRIMER LUGAR. 
SANTA CRUZ TALLBOY CARBON SPX XC 29
$4,700; 25.9 lb. (M)

SEGUNDO LUGAR.
PIVOT MACH 429 XT
$4,850; 27.2 lb. (M)

TERCER LUGAR.
SPECIALIZED EPIC COMP CARBON 29ER
$4,300; 26.7 lb. (M)

CUARTO LUGAR.
TREK SUPERFLY 100 ELITE
$6,300; 24.3 lb. (17.5 in.)

*TRAIL 29ER*

PRIMER LUGAR.
TURNER SULTAN
$4,500; 29.8 lb. (M)

SEGUNDO LUGAR.
ELLSWORTH EVOLUTION X9
$4,495; 28.5 lb. (M)

TERCER LUGAR.
NINER RI P9 SLX
$4,100; 29.6 lb. (M)

CUARTO LUGAR.
SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER FSR EXPERT 29ER
$4,000; 29.4 lb. (M)

*RACE HARDTAIL 29 ER*

PRIMER LUGAR.
CANNONDALE FLASH 291
$5,900; 22.0 lb. (M)

SEGUNDO LUGAR.
BREEZER CLOUD NINE LTD
$5,900; 22.1 lb. (17 in.)

TERCER LUGAR.
NINER AIR 9 CARBON
$1,900 (frame only); $7,500 as tested; 22.

CUARTO LUGAR.
ORBEA ALMA 29S TEAM
$5,900; 22.1 lb. (M)

*VALUE.*

PRIMER LUGAR.
SALSA EL MARIACHI
$1,850; 26.1 lb.

SEGUNDO LUGAR.
FUJI TAHOE 29ER 2.0
$1,750; 28.0 lb. (M)

TERCER LUGAR.
JAMIS EXILE 3
$1,650; 28.0 lb. (17.5 in.)

CUARTO LUGAR.
MARIN PINE MOUNTAIN
$1,550; 29.0 lb. (17 in.)

y FINALMENTE......

*THE BEST OF THE BEST*

THE SANTA CRUZ TALLBOY CARBON

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Jejeje, casi todo el catálogo de Santa Cruz  Me sorprendió la nominación del modelo Juliana.

Algún dia cuando sea grande me compraré una Tallboy ...después de la Nomad y la Mojo :-D


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Son las marcas que gastan lana en anuncios en revistas, no se me hace raro esas nominaciones.

En si, si creo que son buenas bicis. Pero ya conocen mi opinion sobre comentarios de 'esta o la otra es la mejor bici', por supuesto que la mia es la mejor, er... no, la de él es la mejor, ...hmmm... no mejor si la mia..... espera... la de ella? no, la que va ahí en esa bajada.... Es algo muy personal, y cuantos modelos pueden probar para determinar esta lista.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Son las marcas que gastan lana en anuncios en revistas, no se me hace raro esas nominaciones.
> 
> En si, si creo que son buenas bicis. Pero ya conocen mi opinion sobre comentarios de 'esta o la otra es la mejor bici', por supuesto que la mia es la mejor, er... no, la de él es la mejor, ...hmmm... no mejor si la mia..... espera... la de ella? no, la que va ahí en esa bajada.... Es algo muy personal, y cuantos modelos pueden probar para determinar esta lista.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

" Recientemente la prestigiada revista y sitio MOUNTAIN BIKE dió a conocer lo que *para ellos y de acuerdo a sus pruebas *son las mejores bicis de montaña del año 2011 ."


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Estoy de Acuerdo*

Me parece un resultado honesto y balanceado. 

Hay variedad de marcas y todos los modelos muy buenos.

Tambien entiendo tu postura Rzoz, tu como yo, somos mas aficionados a marcas nicho, y tambien me hubiera gustado ver entre las nominadas knollys, foes, nicolai, etc. Pero hay que comprender que las revistas son medios masivos que tienen que abarcar los modelos mas comerciales, pues son los que mas compran y le interesan a sus lectores. Una marca que se vende el 0.00001 de las ventas de bicis en estados unidos, resulta poco atractiva para una revista comercial.

Gracias a Last Biker, por su aportacion al foro :thumbsup:

La nominacion que me pareció mas interesante, fue la mejor trail bike con la Pivot 5.7 ya hasta me estan dando ganas de comprarme una. (lastima que de apariencia este tan feita).

Saludos 
Dr Foes


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Son las marcas que gastan lana en anuncios en revistas, no se me hace raro esas nominaciones.
> 
> En si, si creo que son buenas bicis. Pero ya conocen mi opinion sobre comentarios de 'esta o la otra es la mejor bici', por supuesto que la mia es la mejor, er... no, la de él es la mejor, ...hmmm... no mejor si la mia..... espera... la de ella? no, la que va ahí en esa bajada.... Es algo muy personal, y cuantos modelos pueden probar para determinar esta lista.


Eso me suena a que tu bici está rete fea!!! ja ja  no es cierto.

Pues es opinión de cada quien pero los expertos lo dirán por algo, sin embargo mientras tu estés contento con tu bici (o sea tu bici de 18 kgs de acero Benotto Rzoz ) eso es lo que importa.

Igual yo estoy feliz con la mía y por más que me digan que le cambie algo o ahora por el drivetrain 2 x 10 etc, yo no le cambiaría nada.

Al final uno decide cual es la bici que te gusta y la que puedes pagar no?

saludos


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

todo esta mal:madmax::madman:

excepto "race hardtail 29er" el primer lugar y el tercero...:thumbsup:


----------

